# Habanos Fantasy Football



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Guaging interest in CC fantasy football.


This will be hosted on Yahoo so there is no fees for starting the league.


Entry fee: 5 Cuban Cigars

If we have 1-8 teams winner takes all.

if we get 9 or more teams the payout will be split as follows.


1st place 70% of cigars
2nd place 30% of cigars


This will be a head to head competition like last year.


Copy and past the list adding your name if your in.


J


1. KcJason1
2. Reserved for JohnnyLigero
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

1. KcJason1
2. Reserved for JohnnyLigero
3. BamaDoc77
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

1. KcJason1
2. Reserved for JohnnyLigero
3. BamaDoc77
4. jabuan 
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

I may have to autodraft depending on the day of the draft. Oh wait. Is it cool that I play?


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

jabuan said:


> I may have to autodraft depending on the day of the draft. Oh wait. Is it cool that I play?


If you have 5 ISOM's to buy in with then I don't see why not.. You have plenty of trader feedback..


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

Right on.


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

In if we post up our cigars in advance. I didn't get paid on the last two wagers I had here at Puff. (Not Fantasy related)


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

crgcpro said:


> In if we post up our cigars in advance. I didn't get paid on the last two wagers I had here at Puff. (Not Fantasy related)


Thats not very BOTL like. 
I though there was something in place to ban members from future contest if something like that happened.
I know that we could all give them negative trader feedback..

What do you mean by post up? like everyone send me their buy in to hold on to until the end.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

I am already in the other football league and only have a small collection ( but growing) and nothing high end put will put up five. So I will be in if you will have me 

1. KcJason1
2. Reserved for JohnnyLigero
3. BamaDoc77
4. jabuan 
5. thebigk
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

Yeah you should hold the cigars until the end. If you have enough storage. If you don't one of the other veterans could do it. That's the way we do it at a couple of other forums. At one of them, we send 5 cigars and $20. The $20 from everyone buys a box of PSD4's or similar to add to the prize pool. 

I don't care about 5 cigars but I would hate to see someone go through a whole season and win and get screwed. It's hard to believe that it happens but I've seen it several times on "anonymous" boards.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

crgcpro said:


> Yeah you should hold the cigars until the end. If you have enough storage. If you don't one of the other veterans could do it. That's the way we do it at a couple of other forums. At one of them, we send 5 cigars and $20. The $20 from everyone buys a box of PSD4's or similar to add to the prize pool.
> 
> I don't care about 5 cigars but I would hate to see someone go through a whole season and win and get screwed. It's hard to believe that it happens but I've seen it several times on "anonymous" boards.


Thats an excellent idea for a extras prize!


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

I would to check but I think the winner got the box bought with the money and half of the put up cigars and 2nd place got the other half of the cigars.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

*OK... We will switch this up...

Everyone will send me their buy in of 5 habanos and I will store them until the the end and send them to the winner/winners... These will need to be shipped out No later than Sunday the 18th!

Anyone have an issue with this? *


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

In if you need one more!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Also would anyone be interested in everyone sending and extra $20 which would be pooled to buy the winner a box?

If everyone agrees and wants to throw in $20 with their cigars we would payout as follows..

1-8 Participants: 100% Cigar Payout + Box of CC..
9-12 Participants: 1st place 70% of Cigars + Box of CC
2nd Place 30% of Cigars


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

crgcpro said:


> In if you need one more!


Of course we need one more. We need at least 8 teams.. up to 12.


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

I am in for either way. Would prefer the extra $20 to get a nice box of something.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

I like the idea of the $20 I will like better when I win


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

1. KcJason1
2. crgcpro
3. BamaDoc77
4. jabuan 
5. thebigk
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

Had to remove The reserve spot for Johnnyligero. I didn't realize he wasn't a member on this forum..


Lets do this guys... Need at least 3 more peoples!


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

+1 for the clearinghouse idea so that the winning botl will get his booty appropriately.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

1. KcJason1
2. crgcpro
3. BamaDoc77
4. jabuan 
5. thebigk
6. Yellowv
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

KcJason1 said:


> Also would anyone be interested in everyone sending and extra $20 which would be pooled to buy the winner a box?
> 
> If everyone agrees and wants to throw in $20 with their cigars we would payout as follows..
> 
> ...


Well Done Jason 
Enjoy the contest guys!


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

crgcpro said:


> Yeah you should hold the cigars until the end. If you have enough storage. If you don't one of the other veterans could do it. That's the way we do it at a couple of other forums. At one of them, we send 5 cigars and $20. The $20 from everyone buys a box of PSD4's or similar to add to the prize pool.
> 
> I don't care about 5 cigars but I would hate to see someone go through a whole season and win and get screwed. It's hard to believe that it happens but I've seen it several times on "anonymous" boards.


Was thinking of signing up-but after reading this don't think so..If their is no trust between BOTL it wouldn't be fun.On another board everyone just holds their cigars till the winner is announced-and then you even get a pm whom you should send your cigars to- if you are confused about the prize payout,,Even though it couldn't be any simpler..but enjoy the games....by the way JETS still suck


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

I am cool with however you guys want to do it. Just let me know when and where to send the sticks and or $20. I see no reason why one guy holding everything and then sending it off is an issue. The other way you always end up with a guy or two that has issues shipping or sending money or whatever.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

yellowv said:


> i am cool with however you guys want to do it. Just let me know when and where to send the sticks and or $20. I see no reason why one guy holding everything and then sending it off is an issue. The other way you always end up with a guy or two that has issues shipping or sending money or whatever.


 this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Puff rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

yellowv said:


> I am cool with however you guys want to do it. Just let me know when and where to send the sticks and or $20. I see no reason why one guy holding everything and then sending it off is an issue. The other way you always end up with a guy or two that has issues shipping or sending money or whatever.


There's no issue with one person holding the cigars--it's not trusting everyone to do the right thing --shipping---when the time comes..


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Need at least 2 more teams... Anyone?


----------



## Zlc410 (May 16, 2012)

In.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

I kind of like the idea of everyone sending their cigars to a certain person that way if by the draft date if the persons cigars are not in ,they are automatically disqualified. it just seems like after every draft there are one or two participants who fail to send cigars.


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

avitti said:


> There's no issue with one person holding the cigars--it's not trusting everyone to do the right thing --shipping---when the time comes..


Avitti: Fantasy football is a 6 month long thing. A lot can happen in that amount of time. Plus in almost every league I get in, there are a couple of guys that draft bad teams and give up after 5-6 weeks.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

1. KcJason1
2. crgcpro
3. BamaDoc77
4. jabuan 
5. thebigk
6. Yellowv
7. Zlc410
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.


----------



## shaun341 (Dec 21, 2012)

I am interested in playing if you'll have me.


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

Woo Hoo! Shaun is in. Gonna try to get out split out tomorrow after work. In at 4:30 am for a big outing. IF not it will go out on Tuesday Shaun.


----------



## shaun341 (Dec 21, 2012)

No rush on getting that out. I have a few things coming in this week anyway so whenever you have the time is fine with me.


----------



## keithfjr (Apr 21, 2011)

Sign me up!!!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

1. KcJason1
2. crgcpro
3. BamaDoc77
4. jabuan 
5. thebigk
6. Yellowv
7. Zlc410
8. Shaun341
9. Keithfjr
10.
11.
12.

Only 3 spots left..


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

KcJason1 said:


> 1. KcJason1
> 2. crgcpro
> 3. BamaDoc77
> 4. jabuan
> ...


Bump... Lets get this filled!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Come on guys.. need at least 1 more team to make an even number of teams.. so well have 10 teams total..

or 3 more people to make and even number of teams at 12...


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey gang. I'm having mad problems accessing puff on all my devices. I'm guessing its a local advertiser effin up the experience. I'm still in on the fantasy league but suspect that I won't be on the forum too much as it's mad frustrating and becoming a chore to log on and post here.

Since this is a yahoo league I can be reached on [email protected]. Just hit me up and we can communicate that way.

Aloha!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Habano said:


> What was confusing? Can you explain or did I miss something? Pretty simple I remember. The winner sent a PM to those in the league with their address and everyone shipped the winnings within a week. And the payout, if I remember correctly was basically a 70/30 split for 1st and 2nd place. Plus the first place winner also received a free 10 count box from a forum sponsor on top of the entry fee cigars from the members.
> 
> The only thing we didn't have to do was send in our cigars before the league started because everyone could be trusted and responsible enough to send their cigars out after the league was over. A big reason why members are hand selected before given the golden key.


Now David that tone really sucks, i trust everyone on PUFF!
But you already know that all of your members where hand picked from here!
Don't take it personal it was one mans opinion. You see it your way and of course your bias after all its your site.
I am an outsider looking in and have stated my opinion.
Something we are free to do here at Puff!
:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## shaun341 (Dec 21, 2012)

jabuan said:


> Hey gang. I'm having mad problems accessing puff on all my devices. I'm guessing its a local advertiser effin up the experience. I'm still in on the fantasy league but suspect that I won't be on the forum too much as it's mad frustrating and becoming a chore to log on and post here.
> 
> Since this is a yahoo league I can be reached on [email protected]. Just hit me up and we can communicate that way.
> 
> Aloha!


Its been a pain in the ass to log on for me to lately also. I have to wait til the advertisement video has played for a few seconds until I put my name and password or it won't accept it. I agree it is very frustrating.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

With respect to the useability issues, a couple of members have reported these posts, which brings it to our attention. I would also encourage everyone having such issues to also post them in Questions, Suggestions and Bugs. Admin tend to stay abreast of posts there.

We all know that the ads pay the bills and keep Puff free for us all, but when they become so obtrusive that they diminish the user experience, adjustments need to be made.


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

I apologize for taking this thread off track and after my post we should get back on track but I wanted to address the ad issue.

In order for us to track down any popup ads it would be a huge help if the following info is included with the report. There is also a thread in the Questions, bugs, suggestions forum where ad issues should be reported. The info we need to track down the ad is:

A screenshot of the ad

What you were doing in the forum when you saw the ad

What time it occurred

What part of the country you live in (this is helpful because some of the ads are geographically based and not everyone will see the same ads).

I can also confirm that on a daily basis I check Puff from a PC, laptop, iphone and mac and haven't had any problems navigating the site from any device.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## shaun341 (Dec 21, 2012)

Dave.73 said:


> I apologize for taking this thread off track and after my post we should get back on track but I wanted to address the ad issue.
> 
> In order for us to track down any popup ads it would be a huge help if the following info is included with the report. There is also a thread in the Questions, bugs, suggestions forum where ad issues should be reported. The info we need to track down the ad is:
> 
> ...


Its the advertisement video it seems like when I first open the forums page to log in. Once that video has loaded and played for a bit I can log in successfully, otherwise I am always unrecognized. Its some HongKong video and runs 24-7 it seems cause I have problems no matter what time of day I try to come on here. I live in South Jersey and that is where I log in from.


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

shaun341 said:


> Its the advertisement video it seems like when I first open the forums page to log in. Once that video has loaded and played for a bit I can log in successfully, otherwise I am always unrecognized. Its some HongKong video and runs 24-7 it seems cause I have problems no matter what time of day I try to come on here. I live in South Jersey and that is where I log in from.


Thanks for the follow up. I am looking into it now


----------



## CarpeSimia (Dec 1, 2008)

We've had no problems with logging in, but I'll do some more testing to see if I can re-create it. Sometimes the ads you see (including video) are not just geographic, but also demographic, meaning targeted based on the sites you visit.

I'm not sure how one video could act different than the rest, since we use the same video player all of the time. But like I said, I'll put some research into it...


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Now David that tone really sucks, i trust everyone on PUFF!
> But you already know that all of your members where hand picked from here!
> Don't take it personal it was one mans opinion. You see it your way and of course your bias after all its your site.
> I am an outsider looking in and have stated my opinion.
> Something we are free to do here at Puff!


*Now David that tone really sucks, i trust everyone on PUFF!*

Well Tony it was hard to read where you were coming from. Look at it from my side and where I am come from. It was sort of a cheap shot and your comment was obviously false.

*But you already know that all of your members where hand picked from here!*

Actually that is 100% incorrect. Not one person has been invited by me from Puff. It's been all word of mouth from the members that make my site what it is today.

*Don't take it personal it was one mans opinion. You see it your way and of course your bias after all its your site.*

Not bias at all Tony. Pretty sure I've met every promise or request to all my members. Which is something you usually don't find on any forum. I'm a sole believer that the members make the site, not the owner, admin team, or management team.

*I am an outsider looking in and have stated my opinion. Something we are free to do here at Puff!*

Just as they can do on my site. In fact, the last I checked there are no rules for my site. Well maybe one and it's an unwritten rule. All members treat each other with respect.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

CarpeSimia said:


> We've had no problems with logging in, but I'll do some more testing to see if I can re-create it. Sometimes the ads you see (including video) are not just geographic, _*but also demographic, meaning targeted based on the sites you visit.*_


So in a way you guys are actually collecting our data. Well no wait I shouldn't say it that way, the sponsors you use for the ads are collecting our data and therefore in return it uses that data and spits it out when we re-visit Puff.

I'm well aware of how this works as I work in IT for a career, but thought I'd spell it out a little bit for those that may not be so tech savvy.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

This started off as such a great thread.

Generally, it is very poor form to openly criticize one board on another board. Fine to do in private, but I think it reflects badly on us when we do it publicly.

Tony and David, I like both of you just fine, but I sincerely wish you would edit the content about another board out of your posts. 

Also, David it's not great form to insinuate that Puff is collecting data on it's members. You know how those advertisements work.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

bpegler said:


> This started off as such a great thread.
> 
> Generally, it is very poor form to openly criticize one board on another board. Fine to do in private, but I think it reflects badly on us when we do it publicly.
> 
> ...


Bob I've already requested Don to remove my posts, otherwise I would myself, but no edit function. As you said, it's bad form. I shouldn't have scooped to the low level.

Apologies to Jason as well for raining in on his thread.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Habano said:


> *Now David that tone really sucks, i trust everyone on PUFF!*
> 
> Well Tony it was hard to read where you were coming from. Look at it from my side and where I am come from. It was sort of a cheap shot and your comment was obviously false.
> 
> ...


David David David what has happened to you. I remember you as that nice kid. That came to me a few years back. You where kind respectful you asked for help as you knew nothing about Cuban Cigars. Not even where to purchase legitimately. We were always friends why would you think i was out to insult you? Or why anything would be geared as so to hurt you. I am proud you have your own form and you help members with group buys. Even when they failed bad product you stepped up like the man i know you are and made it right. I would never speak to you in a disrespectful tone. So why would you speak to me in one. I did not care for that contest plain and simple the payout was not to my liking. Now stop listening to that bird on your shoulder telling you stories.:tape2: I am as i always was i hope you are the same.:dunno:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> This started off as such a great thread.
> 
> Generally, it is very poor form to openly criticize one board on another board. Fine to do in private, but I think it reflects badly on us when we do it publicly.
> 
> ...


Sorry Bob i meant no dis respect or to insult anyone Mods feel free to edit whatever you consider offending.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

Well after all that i still think we need three more to get a full 12 players come guys we can do this


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Fantasy football--Jets win the Super Bowl---hey shit floats to the top just like the cream of the crop...GO JETS


----------



## shaun341 (Dec 21, 2012)

Come on Tony jump in. We'll give you the first overall pick as long as you take a jets player. JK I am not authorized to do that but it would make for a fun draft.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Come on guys.. I'm fine only having 10 teams... But we need at least 1 more player since they require an even number of teams in a league...

I don't want to have the last person #9 not be able to participate because we don't have a 10th team!


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

Damn. Is this my fault. My bad. I just wanna play fantasy football.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

1. KcJason1
2. crgcpro
3. BamaDoc77
4. jabuan 
5. thebigk
6. Yellowv
7. Zlc410
8. Shaun341
9. Keithfjr
10.


1 spot left... Lets fill the league today..


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

I can't make the draft and I've been doing my research and would hate to autodraft. 

It it makes it easier for hth, ill drop out. But if we get a 10th by today ill just autodraft.


----------



## john_007 (Nov 4, 2011)

im in if there is still room.


----------



## Calikind (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm in if you have room.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Who shipped me buy in cigars with the return address from Puyallup WA? I don't recognize the name on the return address.. I'm trying to check people off in my spreadsheet.

Thanks

Jason


Edit: Nevermind I am dumb.. It was a 5pack from a box spit from a few months back.. I completely forgot about.. lol


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

Hahahahaha! 

My end should be landing today.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

jabuan said:


> Hahahahaha!
> 
> My end should be landing today.


Got em brother!

Jason


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

Right on. Go Team Autodraft! Hahahahaha


----------



## shaun341 (Dec 21, 2012)

Who is ready for football to start already? Oh and when do we get our draft spot?


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

shaun341 said:


> Who is ready for football to start already? Oh and when do we get our draft spot?


ME ME ME... Got in 3 leagues this year i am itching to start...

The draft order will be random... right now it is set to randomly set an order 30 min before the draft..


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

I love this time of year. High school football on Friday, college on Saturday and nfl on Sunday and Monday. Despite my chargers looking like absolute rubbish...I'm happy.


----------

